# Your desert island dvds?



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

You're whisked away to a desert island with only a solar powered dvd player and three opera dvds to take with you. What are they? (No, a full Ring can't be one of your three).

For me:
1. _Orphee aux Enfers_ (Natalie Dessay version, natch)
2. _La Fille du Regiment_ (ditto)
3. Since the Alison Hagley / Bryn Terfel _Nozze_ isn't available on dvd, instead I'll go with the Damrau / Keenleyside _Die Zauberflote_


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh dear, hard to choose:

1. Lohengrin with Kaufmann/Harteros.

2. Giulio Cesare from Glyndebourne

3. Billy Budd from Glyndebourne.

Bonus point from the latter: it's so nautical that it might give me some good ideas on how to build a boat to get back to the rest of my DVD collection. Oh, and to my family.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Isn't it obvious? I don't need three DVDs, just one:
Salome, with Anna Netrebko.:devil:


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Isn't it obvious? I don't need three DVDs, just one:
> Salome, with Anna Netrebko.:devil:


Have you checked the loveliest sopranos thread lately? One of the most recent posts features a pic of a near nip-slip from a certain Russian soprano


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Of course I have! The picture was posted for me!!!


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Was just surprised not to see a post full of  from you :lol:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Now OK, let me reply seriously.
Tough choice, being it just three.
Let's see...

Anna Netrebko's La Traviata from Salzburg 2005
Sir Gardiner's Les Troyens 2003
2006 Glyndebourne Così fan Tutte

There are several others that could be here as well, and I'd be just as content, but I won't mention them since you asked for just three.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> Was just surprised not to see a post full of  from you :lol:


But there is one. The picture was re-posted. Browse up and you'll see my response when the picture was first posted (by Natalie)


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Ah, I hadn't checked the previous page. Now that I've seen the proper reaction from you, I feel reassured.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Anna knows that she can count of me to be absolutely stunned anytime she decides to show those girls of hers to the world!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

rgz said:


> *Have you checked the loveliest sopranos thread lately*? One of the most recent posts features a pic of a near nip-slip from a certain Russian soprano


Only about every 3 minutes.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I wouldn't bother taking DVDs, I'd just take the singers themselves, Antonio Pappano + orchestra & they could perform at my command.

Tenors would be Joseph Calleja, Jonas Kaufmann, Jose Cura & JDF, baritones would be Hvorostovsky, Mariusz Kwiecień, Zeljko Lucic & Simon Keenlyside. Bass/baritones would be John Relyea, Grigory Soloviov, David Soar & Lukas Jakobski.

Sherrill Milnes & Sam Ramey could come along too as voice coaches. 

Not bothered about which ladies but Diana Damrau, Renee Fleming, Natalie Dessay & Anna Netrebko would do.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

Parsifal/Lehnhoff
Les Contes d'Hoffman/Covent Garden Domingo
I am going to take one Ring opera and that is Barenboim's Die Walkure.

By the way what are we going to watch these on as all we have is the dvd player and no TV.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> I wouldn't bother taking DVDs, I'd just take the singers themselves, Antonio Pappano + orchestra & they could perform at my command.
> 
> Tenors would be Joseph Calleja, Jonas Kaufmann, Jose Cura & JDF, baritones would be Hvorostovsky, Mariusz Kwiecień, Zeljko Lucic & Simon Keenlyside. Bass/baritones would be John Relyea, Grigory Soloviov, David Soar & Lukas Jakobski.
> 
> ...


Hey, Annie, the point is a desert island, not a crowded one... :lol:
Hmmm... the idea of taking Anna Netrebko with me to a desert island is actually very appealing... just the two of us, so that sooner or later her urges would make her get ... cough, cough... "friendly" with me.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jflatter said:


> Parsifal/Lehnhoff
> Les Contes d'Hoffman/Covent Garden Domingo
> I am going to take one Ring opera and that is Barenboim's Die Walkure.
> 
> By the way what are we going to watch these on as all we have is the dvd player and no TV.


Good point. Are there solar-powered TVs out there?
Maybe we should just do like Annie and take the performers themselves with us, they don't need solar batteries.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Ah, I should have clarified that I was referring to those all-in-1 dvd players with screens such as people take on airplanes.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Hey, Annie, the point is a desert island, not a crowded one... :lol:
> Hmmm... the idea of taking Anna Netrebko with me to a desert island is actually very appealing... just the two of us, so that sooner or later her urges would make her get ... cough, cough... "friendly" with me.


I can just picture it. A staged performance of The Damnation of Faust with the orchestra in a cave & the singers at the mouth of the cave.

And just me sitting on the beach.


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

Though the review below is not that complimentary, I love, Love, LOVE this MET version of Mozart's Nozze , as it was one of my early childhood memories of opera on VHS tape 

http://www.operanews.com/Opera_News_Magazine/2011/1/Recordings/MOZART__Le_Nozze_di_Figaro.html


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

DVDs I'd take:
"_Fidelio_" with Nylund and Kaufmann
"_Tosca_" with Magee and Kaufmann
"_Carmen_" with Antonacci and Kaufmann

But I like Annie's idea better -- I'll skip the videos and just take el Guapo along! (Plus a supply of gummi bears.)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

BalloinMaschera said:


> Though the review below is not that complimentary, I love, Love, LOVE this MET version of Mozart's Nozze , as it was one of my early childhood memories of opera on VHS tape
> 
> http://www.operanews.com/Opera_News_Magazine/2011/1/Recordings/MOZART__Le_Nozze_di_Figaro.html


My very favourite nozze. Perfect cast. I love it.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

ooops wrong thread


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Don Giovanni from Zürich (Gilfry/Polgár)
Billy Budd from the Met (unofficial but who cares, it has my favourite Vere AND an awesome set)
Tosca (Kabaivanska/Domingo/Milnes)

And it's unfair the Ring doesn't count as one! Also unfair the Met Don Carlo didn't have Milnes. Quilico ruins an otherwise perfect cast. And the Salzburg Don Carlo has a weak Elisabetta. I'd also love the Ponnelle Tristan if it wasn't for the ending.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Pick best Blu Rays of three of my favorite operas that have strong visual productions and superlative singing and acting, plus I could watch them many times and not be boored they are so good:
























Alma will not be joining me since Miss Netrebko is MIA....................:lol:

But I will pass the time with:

Miah Persson
Renee Fleming
AC Antonacci


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

DarkAngel said:


> Alma will not be joining me since Miss Netrebko is MIA....................:lol:
> 
> But I will pass the time with:
> 
> ...


I enjoy these ladies too.
It's just that Anna is much better.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I am thinking of Il Barbiere from Glyndebourne (John Rawnsly, Maria Ewing), La Cenerentola (Ruxandra Donose). The third would be Rigoletto (I don't have a complete favorite on DVD). I would surely miss Puccini.

As for CDs: *Maria Callas*: Norma (with Corelli), Rigoletto (Tito Gobi) and her Il barbiere
And in a completely utopia world, I'd ask Corelli to visit that remote island. Actually I am so sorry I was born too late to listen to him live.


----------

